# Dr. Matt for E-Sword



## D. Paul (Aug 5, 2005)

Dr. Matt, do I need your permission to add your Summary of the Institutes to E-Sword Topic Notes?


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Aug 5, 2005)

That would be great. Go ahead.


----------

